
The False Promise Of Kickstarter | The New Republic - ichaib
http://www.tnr.com/article/politics/magazine/110225/the-false-promise-kickstarter?page=0,0
======
betelnut
The author of the article alludes to, but doesn't pursue, another possible
concern: the rise of Kickstarter-funded arts projects will lead to reduced
interest in NEA and other government-endowed sponsorship, which will in turn
lead to further budget cuts for these organizations. I'm in favor of the
individual patronage model, but there should remain some funding for arts in
the public interest.

